# Questions on this knife making video.



## Stumblinman (Feb 14, 2013)

http://youtu.be/K0BtDfJCNL8

I stumbled upon this and maybe some can shed some light on it. First, is this a common approach to knives? Is the hammering of the blade to straighten standard? Sparks good? And what's going on at the end? polishing? then with what? 

Ha buncha questions there but I'm trying to do my research


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 14, 2013)

The sparks during grinding/sanding/etc is fine, as long as the blade itself doesn't heat up.

They can get away with straightening their knives cold like that I think because they have a cladding of a softer metal to the harder steel. If it were all a hard monosteel blade, I don't think it would work.

Seems like the end is just polishing - not sure with what.


----------

